# Old Fuji Catalogs??? Anyone have a few?



## supercal29 (Jan 26, 2006)

I am attempting to determine where the Club Fuji sat in the lineup of Fuji bikes. My best guess is sometime in the 80's (Mid??). I just sent a Club Fuji back to the factory after a weld broke. It appears that Fuji will stand behind the warrenty, but the rep is having a problem figuring out what to get me as a replacement. I was hoping that someone might have or know of a collection of Fuji Catalogs and that they could get me a picture of the bike and the specs pages. For reference, the frame is constructed of Valite Quad-Butted tubing, painted bright red with yellow accents and Campagnolo labels on the rear stays. Full Campy (not sure what level, but it is not Record) drivetrain, brakes, etc. 

Thanks so much,

Steve


----------

